# 12X16 Woodshop. Is it big enough????



## ElDuderino2412

Hi, I'm just about to start getting in to wood working; and am trying to figure out if a 12×16 shop is big enough to start out with. Will have double doors on 16' foot side, so i could feed long stock out the door if i need to. I'm only gonna be in this house for maybe two more years, so don't want to sink to much in building that i won't get back on resale. Also is there a better layout for shop than 12×16(i.e. 10×20 etc.) with roughly the same square footage. Thx.

BTW: Was planning on buying a Grizzly G0715P table saw, and making router table for it. TS and workbench would be the biggest space eaters. All large tools would be on casters: jointer, table saw, etc.

Thx.


----------



## Maggiepic

There is no such shop that is "big enough"..lol. A lot of people get along fine with that size and smaller, it's just a matter of organization.


----------



## ElDuderino2412

Yeah, i would love to have a huge shop, but i'm gonna buy a house a little outside the city w/ a big shop already built in a couple of years. Just don't have the space to do it now(or the money for that matter).


----------



## biglarry

Before I had my shop I had a little area about 10' x 10' that I shared with a hot water tank and furnace. At that time you might have called me a fair weather woodworker because I did a lot of work outside in the driveway.

You will be fine with what you have and no matter what you end up with you will always wished it was larger.

Larry


----------



## pcott

Dude, that would literally double my floorspace.


----------



## Cozmo35

With tools AND shop. "You don't get what you need,...You get what you *MIGHT* need!"


----------



## BrandonW

I'm in a 10×20 garage. It's tight, but you learn to make do. Everything is on casters and I have a flip-top cart for my miter saw and planer. For me, the hardest part is finding sufficient space to store material.


----------



## jimr

I have a 12×20 with an addition and its not nearly big enough


----------



## crank49

Plan to have a good circular saw with some guides and a sheet of styrofoam to put under your workpiece for cutting sheet goods down to managable size. Also, a miter saw for cross cuts on long stock. Then most everthing else will fit. I have 22 feet with my TS in the middle, but I hardly ever rip anything longer than 8 ft. To me, the biggest space eater is the work room needed for cutting sheet goods and the circular saw solved that. A panel saw would be the best, but that's expensive.

When you love this craft like most folks on here do, you will make what you have work. Heck, one guy in South America put a shop in a 5' x 5' space.


----------



## Sailor

That would work yes, but ever little bit larger would be a huge gain. I have a 13.5×25 shop and I think it is a great size for a shop. Only thing I wish I had was a dedicated space for finishing…..

I work construction and I know that a 16×12 building doesn't cost much less than a 25×12 building when it all comes down to it. What is four more feet? +12×9 wouldn't do much to your pocket and would do wonders to your shop. If you have someone else build it, most of the cost is getting them out there to do it.

Consider building a shop you can take with you when you go! You could build a shop in two halfs and still have it when you move.


----------



## Loren

The question is: what kind of wooden things do you want to build?

In other than a professional cabinet-making environment, the large table
saw is not really necessary and it does hog up an awful lot of space.


----------



## 8iowa

Your 192 sq. ft. is exactly what I have here in Gainesville. For 25 years I had to work in 1/2 of a garage. You are not alone by any means. A recent poll on the Shopsmith forum revealed that over 30% of the respondents work in 200 sq. ft. or less. Actually 11% had less than 100 sq. ft.

Every machine has to be on castors and used one at a time in a designated "center stage" area.


----------



## Schinbone

I have 16' x 24'. Space is a little cramped working with sheet goods but other than that, it is enough. OK not really ; ). Like others said there is never enough space, period. My advice would be that do not think in the horizontal, think vertical. Those walls and ceilings are spaces ripe for being utilized. I have a Rigid job site 10" table saw that folds flat against the wall when not in use, this saves A LOT of room. It tackles 90 % of things I need done just fine. Bigger sheet goods is where it falls short but, there are all types of good track saws that can do that work, or like crank said a circular saw (just make sure you buy a good blade). If your not married to that saw it could save you a great deal of space by looking at a good portable. Just my 2 cents.

Also one factor most over look is lighting (imo), make sure you have plenty. If you do any type of painting on your projects you need the sun in there to show you any defects. I have four 8 foot dual bulb units and I feel I need more. : /


----------



## juniorjock

That's the size of my shop. You wouldn't believe what all I've managed to squeeze in it. I started out in a 5×5 area in my basement….well, not basement, craw space. It took me about two months to dig it out so I could stand up in there….... bad back and all. Just shows that when you get the WW fever, you can make things happen. Anyway, you work with what you have. Don't get me wrong, if I could afford it, I'd have a giant shop. I'm waiting on the Mega Millions Lottery. Good luck. Be safe.
- JJ


----------



## Finn

Yes…...... it all depends on what you plan to make in your shop. I have a 10' x 25' shop and it suits me OK but I make small crafty items. Jewelery boxes, intarsia, toys, and small trunks.


----------



## auggy53

i have a 10×20 area and just about to add that much more . i must have lifted my miter saw to a table 20 times today . i have to move something to do anything . i have a wall mounted bench that has to go to make more room , i ll build a rolling table to replace it . one thing i find in a small place , its hard to keep it clean enough to finish in because dust is on everything . i also have half of a 2 car garage to cut sheet goods , so i do finishing in there.


----------



## dbhost

You would be surprised by just how much you can shove into that space and make it work… Standard rails instead of long rail fences, building the router table into the wing of the table saw, utilizing wall space to its fullest are keys to maximizing a small shop… I presently have a 20×20, and if I gave up my auto repair workbench, stepped back to standard saw rails, and got rid of lawn and garden I could do quite well in 12×16…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you wont believe how little space you can have a shop in if you want I have seen them smaller
but take a look at theese two and see some of there blogs and project´s 
and then convince me your space isn´t enoff …..LOL

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop

http://lumberjocks.com/steliart/workshop

Take care
Dennis


----------



## GavinSA

I have to laugh, I don't have enough space to turn around in my shop. My whole workspace is 5×10ft which i have a bench grinder, a 6ft lathe, a band saw and a router table installed into. How to make it work? Go up! And the best part of all! I live on a 150 achers!

You'll be fine with your space available, just have some plaster handy for all the broozes on your elbows!

(Yeah, and I'm jealous of the rest off you and all your space!)


----------



## SnowyRiver

I think Gary hit the nail on the head. You never seem to have enough space. My shop is 21X21 ft and at first I thought this is great, but I quickly out grew the space and now I wish it was twice that size.


----------



## knotscott

My shop occupies a little less than 1/2 of a 2 car garage…roughly 11×20.

Here's the layout:


----------



## juniorjock

To me, the worse thing about having a small shop is having to move things every time I'm working on a project. Everything is on wheels but it still causes problems. I try to plan things several steps ahead so I can limit the number of times I have to move tools. The best thing - I don't have to walk a lot.
- JJ


----------



## superdav721

My shop is a !2 by !6. And as you have read no shop is big enough. 
But I make do. OPen the double doors and work outside. I do. The lighting is better. I am a hybrid woodworker so my bench is the center of my shop. Look at french cleat system that way as you grow you u can move stuff.


----------



## canadianchips

If you organize your stationary tools this will work for you ! It is nice to keep table saw inside without having to move it everytime you want a cut. All other tools that you use less frequently can be mounted on wheels.
When you apply the final finish, the small space mightl be an issue. Nice to keep that area dust free, moisture free, etc. Very few woodworkers do have a dedicated finishing space.
Any space is better than NO space.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Any size shop is fine.


----------



## dbray45

Anything less that 50'x50' is way too small LOL, My shop is about the size that you mention and the biggest issue is safely cutting sheet goods. I find that when I buy plywood, I have it rough cut at the HD into manageable pieces. The space will limit the size of your projects as well. When I did my kitchen, I had to build on demand, so to speak. Made it challenging.

Its a whole bunch better than nothing. Safety is a big issue with limited space also.


----------



## ElDuderino2412

Thx for all the insightful answers, i feel much better about my future shop size now. Isn't permanent just something to get me started. Hopefully i can find a place w/ shop already built in a couple of years. I'm gonna get started on erecting my building in a few weeks.
I do plan on trying to build some kitchen cabinets for my house in there. Need to practice on some less critical stuff first though.
This is one of the most helpful forums i have ever been on. I'm sure i'll have many questions in the future, since i'm just getting started.

JJ- 5×5 shop, i couldn't imagine. Your new shop must feel huge, and you prob don't take it for granted.


----------



## chrisstef

His dudeness …. welcome to LJ's. You will find around here that its not the size of your shop but what you can do with it is important. Browse through some of the shop pictures and you'll realize that some of the best work around here can come out of a shop the size of a closet. Get creative and you will find you have more than ample space.


----------



## agallant

Mine is 16X18 I would like it bigger but if you use the space smart you will be fine. I would reccoment not putting in fixed work benches and using a rolling work bench instead.


----------



## ElDuderino2412

Yeah, you guys convinced me to put bench on casters. Was going to build a fixed bench on one of the walls. Maybe i'll even try to devise some way to make height adjustable, so i can use it as an outfeed table, and other multiple uses. Also i could take it with me when i move one day.


----------



## dbray45

I would recommend that you keep things flexible until you find out what works for you. If you are looking at making kitchen cabinets, make your shop cabinets first - a great way to get the kinks out and figure out your best approach. use cheaper wood for the shop cabinets so if you don't like them you can rebuild for less.

Hang the cabinets on a wooden rail or cleat so you can move things as your requirements change.

Just an idea.


----------



## juniorjock

You are exactly right, ElDude. It was an extremely good change moving to the larger shop. I didn't have many tools at that time and when I placed my table saw in the building, it looked like I had all the space in the world with just that piece in it. It didn't take long to fill it up. I'm going to try to get the shop cleaned up a little so I can post a few photos. I'll include one or two of that 5'x5' area too.

I think Charles' idea (#25) is the best post on this thread - - - any size shop is fine.

- JJ


----------



## skippyland

Hey, Dude. Your question sure hit home. About 7 years ago I was just getting started and I really thought my "great plan" 12×20 shop would hold everything….WRONG! But you learn to adapt: I moved my dust collector into an enclosed extension thru the wall, and have my TS, Router, planer, and major worktable on heavy locking casters/or dolly. Wall space and lumber storage are critical. BUT it's ALL "do-able". In my climate (NY state) I had to provide for a gas wall-hung heater. So, I guess the bottom line is with a good plan for the next couple of years you'll enjoy what you can until you expand elsewhere… best of luck!


----------



## rrdesigns

Plunge cut saws (i.e. Festool) make working with plywood much easier. You still need the space to lay the sheets down but this can be done with sawhorses. Saves the need to feed large sheets through the table saw. Safer too.


----------



## woodcrafter47

12×24 not big enough. But glad to have it all by my self.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Hey dude,
I guess the old saying "you gotta crawl before you can walk" pretty well holds true for us all. My first "shop" 
was a 10' x16' shed that I used. My next shop was a 20' x32 ' that I designed and built with plenty of wall plugs, insulation, heat and air, etc. I had that for several years when I lived in Memphis, TN. Nine years ago, I moved to Arkansas, bought a home and some extra land, and now I have a 40'x 50' shop, which I also designed and had built by a licenced contractor and all the subs. It's plenty big, and has everything I need to work comfortably. Take a look at it sometimes. Go to my home page, look under my workshop. It took me a lot of years to graduate from the first to the last, but it's the last one I'll ever need….Best of luck in your endevors…....Hope things work out for you down the road….... Rick.


----------



## wilterbeast

My shop is still a work in progress but im actually suprised at how much room i cam up with ( my shop is 9×20). My last shop was 13×26. So advise some fellow woodworkers shared with me was to learn to think in different plains. Like for instance instead of having 1 wall to store my lumber, i have lumber storage ran all the way around my shop and all over 6' high alowwing me to use the space under it. Also my work becnh serves as my out feed table for my table saw. Currently im building some flip top tables so that i can have 2 tools take up 1 spot on the floore. I also try to limit my tools to ones that can do more than 1 job.( although my girlfriend bought me a powermatic mortiser). Instead of buying a liegh dovetail jig i learned to cut dovetails by hand and on my bandsaw. Organization is key, i also build a stand for my forge and my anvil and anvil stand fit inside it. The blacksmith section of my shop sits in a 2×3 area!


----------



## Blondewood

Mine is 12X18. I wish it were 16X24. But I make out fine. I cut big sheet goods in the carport with the circ. saw, then bring them into the shop to dimension. Tools are on wheels and get moved often.

One thing to remember…........those sheds are movable. So get a bit bigger than you mentioned and take it with you when you go. If something holds up your move, you won't be so cramped. If your new place has a big shop then make your shed a storage room and finish room.


----------



## ND2ELK

Everybody will say I wish I had a bigger shop. Most people have to work with what they have. I have a 14 X 21 shop and can build anything in it. I mostly do cabinets and furniture. In your case I would put more money in equipment than building.


----------



## Tennwood

Short of a warehouse, no shop is big enough. I have a 15×18 and am getting cramped. I have several of my tools stored under benches and/or on casters, which helps. My biggest problem is not having a large enough assembly area on the floor. If you are doing any cabinets, book shelves, etc. (anything you cannot assemble on the work bench) give yourself some open floor space. Also, if you got the room and money, and dedicated finishing room would be a huge plus.


----------



## rance

A shop is never big enough, and no shop is too small to accomplish something.


----------



## ElDuderino2412

I'm probably going to use my covered boat carport(or i should say boatless carport) to finish. Planning on building some kind of make shift closed in area with visqueen and 2×4's. Another LJer emailed me a great small shop layout plan from a woodworking magazine. That has miiter table w/flip top's stored underneath the table top, and upper cabinets that have pegboard panels built in for extra storage. It's a great layout, just need to tweek it a little to fit my shop. 
Thanks again for all you guys help. Bunch of useful ideas and info.


----------



## jtmek

I have built many small shops over the years and I use this simple formula. First, Measure your equiptment, calculate how much square footage you really need, then double that figure and add %10, finally when you build it use the cheapest materials you can find so that when you are done , you have enough money left over you can build another one! Its never big enough.

This has worked for me now….....oh say four times!! Ha!

jtmek


----------



## Tomoose

No doubt that Rick's big 40×50 shop is just off-the-hook cool. Mine is set up in a 10×20 section of a 3-car garage. I can bleed over into one more stall when I need to, but really if I could just get my kids' bikes out of my shop it would be like a dream. Sure I clutter it up real good and then trip over stuff, but when I have it all picked up it has plenty of space, and I have a nice big outfeed plus a couple decent sized benches in there. This thread reminds me that I need to post some workshop pics on my profile!

Tom


----------



## brunob

I bought a pre-fab building. I'm considering moving and the folks who delivered the building will come and pick it up and mover it to my new place.


----------



## Racer2007

Paul C. , if his shop doubles yours then yours doubles mine. I work in the carport of my Apartment and take all my tools from the apt to there and then back to the apt when I am done. 
So with all the wet weather lately there is not much woodworking going on, can't wait for summer to get here. Also looking for a place with a garage single or double makes no difference since it would be a full time shop with no cars allowed.


----------



## dbray45

I would have a lot more room except there are the stairs to get into the basement and I stack my lumber under the stairs. That takes away 3'x14' of space.


----------



## doninvegas

I too have a 12X16 shop. I have made do with it for 4 years now. The only thing that frustrates me is that there is no way I can have a good solid work bench. My bigger tool, TS, planer and jointer are up against the walls so I have to pull them out into the center of the shop to use them so I can't dedicate the space to a good bench. I have work benches made out of solid core doors mounted to half the back and one side wall. It works but I can't really get into much hand tool work.


----------

